# Build log: 18x12x36" vertical terrarium



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

I'll not going to do a super detailed build log on this tank. This tank is designed/planned as a functional build rather than an overly aesthetically pleasing build (along with how most of my builds are, I don't have a great eye for visual design). 
I'm using a 18x12x36" aquarium, modified to be a vertical conversion.

Had my local glass shop cut me three pieces of glass, one as a substrate barrier and two to function as doors. The doors are attached on with hinges and a sliding lock to keep them closed. 

The outside of the tank is painted black, the inside is coated in silicone with peat moss and cork bits pressed into it. 

The wood in use is HABITAT DECORATIONS :: Natural Wood, Cork & Branches :: NewCal Galho Estrela Natural Cork Branch (1-1.5" Dia.)

And 

HABITAT DECORATIONS :: Natural Wood, Cork & Branches :: NewCal Vine Branches (5-Pack)

along with cork pieces on the side of the tank to create ledges for the frogs.

Tank is going to house a pair of _Ranitomeya imitator_ "Chazuta" from @Chris S in a few months. 

Tank is waiting for the silicone to finish curing then adding substrate and plants.


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

Looks good so far! Interesting dimensions, too, with how narrow it is.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Added a few plants:
_Peperomia perciliata_
Pilea "Moon Valley"
Begonia sp. "Peru" (this actually grew spontaneously from seeds in my plant tank, the seeds hitchhiked in on another plant)
_Marcgravia sintenisii
Pellionia pulchra_


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

A few more plants added, and the first layer of leaf litter. Letting it grow in now.


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

I like all the vertical lines, and didn‘t realize you could get skinny cork branches like that. Very cool.

Also, do you just smear silicone right on the glass for the background? With all the wood and eventually plants, I’m seeing the whole foam thing is kind of unnecessary (and maybe wasting usable space).


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Broseph said:


> I like all the vertical lines, and didn‘t realize you could get skinny cork branches like that. Very cool.
> 
> Also, do you just smear silicone right on the glass for the background? With all the wood and eventually plants, I’m seeing the whole foam thing is kind of unnecessary (and maybe wasting usable space).


Yes, silicone on glass then press peat moss into it.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

And now the frogs, courtesy of @Chris S 

_Ranitomeya imitator _"Chazuta"


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

The male a split second after calling


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Wonderful! I always love seeing my frogs go to a good home. Looks like they have great new digs!


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Getting ready for bedtime


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Better picture of the female:


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

They love sleeping in this bromeliad


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

And, there's an egg... @Chris S


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

I think she is still my favourite female Chazuta I have ever produced. Such awesome colours.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Chris S said:


> I think she is still my favourite female Chazuta I have ever produced. Such awesome colours.


I'll take good care of her


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

fishingguy12345 said:


> I'll take good care of her


Hah! If I didn't think you would, she would still be here! Her label says "HOLD BACK" lol.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Confirmed pair... Here's the male carrying a tadpole.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

And he's coming out of the water!

@Chris S


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

welcome to the world little man!


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Chris S said:


> welcome to the world little man!


It has a pattern like its mother does .


----------



## Lucano (Aug 21, 2017)

Amazing. Thank you for sharing all the experience. That female chazuta is incredible


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Another froglet. 

Dove into the bit of water remaining in the container because I spooked it.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Another froglet. This one looks more like mom.


----------

